# partial excision of trapezoid



## kstumpf (Jul 23, 2009)

When billing 25447, if the trapezium is completely excised and the trapezoid is partially excised, how are you reporting.  The description for CPT code 25447 states trapezium OR trapezoid, which leads me to believe that the partial excision of the trapezoid would be separately reportable.  If reportable, what code are you using.

Also, with 25447, how are you reporting both a suspensionplasty with resection of base of 1st MC and an anchovy procedure at the same surgical session with FCR transfer?  

I would appreciate any input for these two scenarios....


----------

